# how long should bruises last? :(



## sheffgirl (18 Feb 2014)

OK so I fell off last Thursday morning and my legs took the impact. I hit both knees and most of my right shin bone is badly bruised. It swelled up and bruised pretty much immediately so I knew it would be sore. The bruising is quite spectacular, but the damage seemed to just be superficial, so I have carried on as normal, but tonight my leg seems to have swelled again and feels sore, I'm sure it should be improving by now  . Cycling does not hurt it, but I found running does


----------



## vickster (18 Feb 2014)

The hospital told me it'll take 2-3 months for the massive lump on my leg to resolve . It does seem to take a long time for my bruises to resolve, usually a month at least for anything of any size 

Ice it, use heat, take anti inflammatories and elevate. Could try arnica too


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Feb 2014)

Last time I fell off my knee was black and blue for weeks, not swollen though, not sore either after the first few days.
If you are getting renewed pain, maybe it's time to get checked over by a Doc.


----------



## ScotiaLass (18 Feb 2014)

Have it checked out please!
I've known of people who have walked about for over a week with a hairline fracture.
I'm not saying that's what you have but if you have pain and it's swollen then maybe it's best just checking


----------



## uclown2002 (18 Feb 2014)

Not surprised you are getting more discomfort if you are running so soon.


----------



## MikeW-71 (18 Feb 2014)

^^ yes, get it checked out.

Bruising can take quite a few weeks to disappear completely.


----------



## HLaB (18 Feb 2014)

The worse bruising Ive had wasn't there, at first any way, it was a week later when it got to the surface and it started to heal gradually!


----------



## buggi (18 Feb 2014)

soft tissue damage can take longer than broken bones to heal. The visual bruising usually goes within 10 days but the underlying tissue damage can quite literally be a pain in the arse, or knees, for weeks....


----------



## AndyRM (19 Feb 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> Have it checked out please!
> I've known of people who have walked about for over a week with a hairline fracture.
> I'm not saying that's what you have but if you have pain and it's swollen then maybe it's best just checking



I cannot echo this enough. I've permanently knackered bits of my body by ignoring injuries/swelling/bruising/fractures over the years. If I was a horse I'd have been sold for glue by now!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Feb 2014)

If your body does unexpected things after an off seek professional medical advice.

Bruises can last weeks n weeks ime.


----------



## annedonnelly (19 Feb 2014)

vickster said:


> The hospital told me it'll take 2-3 months for the massive lump on my leg to resolve . It does seem to take a long time for my bruises to resolve, usually a month at least for anything of any size



Not cycling related but I got a large lump on my calf after a table fell on it. It took the best part of a year before the lump disappeared. It wasn't painful for that long though.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Feb 2014)

vickster said:


> The hospital told me it'll take 2-3 months for the massive lump on my leg to resolve . It does seem to take a long time for my bruises to resolve, usually a month at least for anything of any size


My haematoma took nearly a year to be reabsorbed.


----------



## vickster (19 Feb 2014)

That's good to know, thanks


----------



## green1 (19 Feb 2014)

I got hit on the inside of my thigh by a cricket ball 3 years ago. That one took about 10 months.


----------



## Easytigers (19 Feb 2014)

I fell down the stairs whilst carrying my daughter. She had a massive egg on her eyebrow line. The lump is still slightly there and its been two months :-( Yes I do feel like a bad daddy and I see the lump as a lasting reminder to check that there's nothing on the stairs that anyone can fall over (slipped on a carrier bag).


----------



## Rob3rt (19 Feb 2014)

As long as it takes....


----------



## Shut Up Legs (19 Feb 2014)

I came off my bike while commuting in May 2012, and it was months before the bruise on my left thigh disappeared. I still have a noticeable bump there, for some reason. Can any of you explain why? I don't think I fell hard enough to break a bone, but the bump remains, 21 months later.


----------



## vickster (19 Feb 2014)

Scar tissue? Try using massage with bio oil to break it down?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Feb 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> Have it checked out please!
> *I've known of people who have walked about for over a week with a hairline fracture*.
> I'm not saying that's what you have but if you have pain and it's swollen then maybe it's best just checking


I walked, cycled, played badminton, squash and went water skiing and much, much more on my broken leg for _over 5 weeks_... a T shape break making 3 pieces out of my fibular! I just ignore the niggly pain (I was a teenager... now I probably wouldn't even feel it but that's another story/medical condition.) I always thought broken bones were meant to hurt - they don't always in my case (also broke a bone in my left wrist, but that took more than 3 years to find out about..)

As for bruises - they usually take 3-6 weeks to go on me...


----------



## vickster (20 Feb 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> Have it checked out please!
> I've known of people who have walked about for over a week with a hairline fracture.
> I'm not saying that's what you have but if you have pain and it's swollen then maybe it's best just checking


Everyone seems to think my leg should be broken given the state of it but it's not! Bones of steel here! But soft tissue made of jelly (although the bruise is rock hard  )


----------



## sheffgirl (20 Feb 2014)

The bruises are facing but my leg aches today  can't get in at the doctors til next Friday. If it gets worse I will go to the walk in clinic. It hurts a little when I walk, I'm trying not to put too much weight on it, and keep it rested.
Cycling doesn't hurt and I have been back on the bike since, same day even, but I'm thinking maybe I should rest it?


----------

